# Help Reattaching Mystery Tubing - Tecumseh



## Curmudgeon10 (Feb 8, 2014)

When I opened my shed door, I found gas pooled under my MTD/Techumseh powered SnowBlower. Looking at the carb, I found what appears to be a detached piece of tubing (Photo). It was hanging down, and I did find it dripping some gas. 

The only logical place for this to be attached to is a small protrusion just above the bowl on the photo; the end is quite dark. I assume this is a vaccum port; perhaps not. Anyone know if this is where this piece of tubing is supposed to attach?

Side issue: if it goes on there, the current tubing is distended and won't stay attached there. Was there once a clip? Could I cut the small distorted bit of tubing back and hope the "new" end would have more grip?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum. That tube is the primer line and does not use a clamp on the end. When you push the primer bulb, air is pushed into the float bowl and causes a small amount of gas to be pushed up the main jet into the carb throat for easier starting. A new piece of vacuum tubing could be bought at most any auto store for under $2.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

My first thought is that the tube probably has nothing to do with the gas leak..
looks like that tube hasnt been connected in a long time.

Try firing up the snowblower again, let it run for a few minutes, turn it off, then watch for a gas leak..if it leaks, note where the gas is coming from.
I suspect it could be leaking straight out of the carb bowl, due to a stuck float..

Scot


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

welcome to sbf. like grunt said it is probably your primer hose. it probably had a clip on it to keep it on fitting. you could cut a little bite off end, butt I would replace hose. gayland


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Since this barbed fitting is ported to the carb bowl, gas leaking from there would indicate the needle valve stuck open and over flowed from there onto the floor. If that tube were attached, the gas would have entered the carb throat and possibly found it's way to your oil sump. Check your oil level for being to high or smells like gasoline to be sure.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

side note: if that tube feels loose on that port.. just put a zip-tie on it and clip off the excess nylon. Done that on primer hoses in past. I suspect as mentioned float may be stuck open slightly and fuel level rises until comes out that port as well as throat. not suppose to be that high and the fuel in the line there may have caused the line to slip off after getting soft from the fuel. that hose is not a fuel resistant rubber. I'd drop float bowl and spray out needle/seat area good and re-install float exact location paying attention to flat area. Try that as well as put hose back on with zip tie. If that happens again then need to do a better carb cleaning.. maybe remove if nessesary to inspect the seat area. Also to see if the float has some fuel inside it.


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks to all for the ideas. I hadn't thought about the primer. I'm pretty sure the gas came from this tube, as the the carb is dry and clean (relatively!) on the bottom. Difficult to tell how much gas came out, as it just absorbed right into the plywood floor of the shed.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It looks like it would be the primer bulbs line to the carb but the best way to tell would be to pull the covers so you can actually trace it.
.
.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Everyone says gas won't come out of the primer hole in the carb unless the float is leaking. While I generally agree, I can think of some reasons it might. If the engine is running then vibrations can be pushing it out there. Also, If the blower is stored on an angle I can see if possibly leaking out of there as well. I know some people recommend storing the blower with blocks under the bucket to prevent rust on the floor and freezing of the impeller.

Also, to answer one of the original questions it is perfectly fine to cut the end of the hose off to get a better seal. This of course only works if the hose is long enough. To confirm it is a primer hose you can put your finger over the end and push the primer. You should feel air pressure.


----------



## Curmudgeon10 (Feb 8, 2014)

I cut the flappy end, and reattached with zip tie. Tomorrow I'll reattach the carb cover and since snow is in the forecast, fire it up. Thanks for the help! BTW, this thing is about seven years old, has always fired right up, and runs great. It has saved my bacon so many times, I'm thinking about including it in my will as a beneficiary.


----------

